# R34 GTR Front Arch Liners WANTED



## mrzimzim123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello

I am after the front arch liners for the R34 GTR oem bumper.

There is 4 total AFAIK.. 2 per side.

Bottom liner attaches to the front bumper backing and the top liner attaches, then goes above the wheel

If you have them let me know. The price of them from Nissan is herendous for what they are

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Pm sent


----------

